# Size mismatch, when fetching llvm60-6.0.0_4.txz, please help!



## LouCFur (Jun 2, 2018)

Hello,

Yesterday I re-installed (not correctly it seems) FreeBSD 12.0 CURRENT, and after the base installation (which went just fine) I was having a lot of trouble using 'pkg' to install several packages (xorg being the most frustrating to be without). So, I ran the following command:
    # pkg update -f

I have run into this issue in the past with 11.0,11.1, and 12.0 too.  ALWAYS the 'pkg update -f' command would fix this issue in the past, but now when I run the command it seems to fix all the other packages that I need except 'llvm60-6.0.0_4.txz' (a dependency of xorg and several other packages).  I have also tried the following commands, but no luck so far:
-   # pkg clean
-   # rm /var/db/pkg/repo-*.sqlite
-   # rm /var/cache/pkg/*
-   # pkg bootstrap -f
-   # pkg update -f

I have also tried installing from ports, but no luck there either.

I have done a lot of searching on the subject but haven't found any solutions other than what I've tried already.  Until I get this fixed I can't build a desktop or do many other things since many packages rely on 'llvm60-6.0.0_4.txz'
I would greatly appreciate any helpful comments and/or info that anybody has to give  =)

Thank you


----------



## VladiBG (Jun 2, 2018)

the 12.0 CURRENT have only latest repos: https://pkg.freebsd.org


Check /etc/pkg/FreeBSD.org if you are using latest and if not then create /usr/local/etc/pkg/repos/Freebsd.conf

```
FreeBSD: {
    url: "pkg+http://pkg.freebsd.org/${ABI}/latest"
}
```

ps.
you may want to build everything by yourself using ports when you are using current.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 4, 2018)

LouCFur said:


> Yesterday I re-installed (not correctly it seems) FreeBSD 12.0 CURRENT


Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions


----------

